# Problem with Pure Telecom



## cronley (3 Oct 2012)

Had broadband & phone pack with eircom for years, & never any problem. Pure Telecom rep recently persuaded me to switch to them. Signed up for phone pack & 12 month contract for broadband. Since switch happened 4 days ago, can make outgoing calls, but cant receive incoming calls. Broadband connection through my existing eircom modem, goes down & comes back after a few minutes. If I know a web address, I can get into it - but if i have to do a google search, nothing happens - it will not display a list of web options.
Pure Tel have tried to solve these problems a few times, without success & appear baffled. When I had eircom broadband, I always used IE for google searches. As I said, using IE for google search with Pure Tel, does not work. Pure Tel got me to try google search using Mozilla - & this works OK. Pure Tel are now arranging to get technician to check for line faults.

I imagine I have grounds to cancel the 12 month contract with Pure Tel, but I am more curious to know the explanation for these problems.
Pure Tel got me to reconfigure the internet settings. Are Pure Tel using same infrastructure as Eircom. Are eircom doing something to shag up customers who switch.
Any observations please.


----------



## whatsmoney (9 Nov 2012)

Hi.... Did you check that your network connection is set to 'Obtain DNS server address automatically'. Sounds to me like it is not. Let me know if you dont know where to check this.


----------



## tommyz (10 Mar 2017)

Pure has to be the worst company I have ever dealt with.
I signed up to them 2 weeks ago, yet they still haven't got around to posting me out a modem.
I got a fairly rude text from them to say the fibre would be installed at our house last Friday morning, and make sure you are in when the engineer calls, or a €60 missed appointment fee applies.
I had to take the morning off work.
On the Thursday, they phoned to change it to the afternoon.
I had to take the rest of the day off.
Waited in all day Friday to no avail, no engineer, no phone call, nothing.
I rang them on Tuesday to see what was the story,
When I explained I had lost a days wages waiting in, I wondered if the missed appointment charges applies when THEY miss an appointment. No prizes for guessing the answer.
At this point I had had enough, and told them to cancel the whole thing. They can whistle for anything owed. Not a cent will they get.


----------

